# Do you have a type you like?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Just doing this for fun. So what style type of people do you like? I like: guys in hardcore bands or guys into hardcore music, guys in rock bands, video gamers, skateboarders, military guys, basically guys with tattoos.


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

I don't know what I like to be honest. I just kind of adjust to whoever I'm infatuated with at the time.


----------



## fury5 (Nov 11, 2013)

I like nerdy girls who dislike being in social situations. I like if they play the same kinds of games I play and watch the same kinds of stuff I watch.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

A pulse is a pretty good start....


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Skinny girls. Girls with nice smile. Girls that are passionate.


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

Jesuszilla said:


> I don't know what I like to be honest. I just kind of adjust to whoever I'm infatuated with at the time.


^


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> I like: guys in hardcore bands or guys into hardcore music, guys in rock bands, video gamers, skateboarders, military guys, basically guys with tattoos.


I like the opposite of what you like. Proves that there's a girl for every guy :lol


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

veron said:


> I like the opposite of what you like. Proves that there's a girl for every guy :lol


Haha. Well what kinds of guys do you like?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

My history has taught me anyone who is willing to sit down and listen to me ramble.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Dark hair, beards, glasses. That's it. That's always been it. I'm a very simple organism.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

nerdy girls and i'm not talking about those that are 'nerdy' just to be trendy (in fact, the less fashion sense they have the hotter they are to me). no i'm talking about girls that other people my find a little 'off' (just like me).


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I think I'd like a more reserved girl and always had a thing for hourglass figured pale brunettes.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

"Must haves": Kind, attractive, introverted
"Nice to haves": Laid back, classy dresser, into music and movies.


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

I like artsy girls like painters, drawers, photographers, etc or girls who are outdoorsy and into animals and the environment, tree huggers. And introverted girls.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I prefer fairly feminine girls, maybe a bit on the tomboyish side, but not completely butch. Creativity is attractive to me as well, for example if she can play the guitar or sing or is an artist of some kind. That's always a plus in my book. I once met this girl who was taking vocal lessons professionally, she wanted to become a singer. She was a very interesting person, sadly she wasn't very interested in me. It's also nice when she likes some of the same things you do. I like girls who have some nerdy interests like gaming. It would be fun if we could play a game together or if I talked about computer specs and she would know what I'm talking about haha. It's not super important I suppose, but there has to be some common ground. I don't think I would get along well with someone who talked about make up and fashion all day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Latinos or Southern Europeans, especially Italians. I like them basic and not too intelligent. I find smart guys intimidating. 

If they are smart, I prefer them to still be sort of basic. In other words not artsy fartsy (actors, artists, writers, musicians, etc.) or heavy into philosophy. I respect creative types but I'm too insensitive for them and they are too popular with the ladies for my taste. High verbal, like to argue types are frightening. So no lawyers or people who are good at sales. I want to win some of our arguments. 

Engineers or computer geeks would be good. People in the medical field would be okay too.

Someone relaxed who would let me handle the finances. And someone not secretive. I don't like the types who won't let you look at their phone or get uptight when you glance at their computer.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

nightheron said:


> I like artsy girls like painters, drawers, photographers, etc or girls who are outdoorsy and into animals and the environment, tree huggers. And introverted girls.


Me too, although add musicians into that mix.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

komorikun, I hate the secretive types too. Oh yeah I LOVE white guys.


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

On a purely physical level I have a thing for bushy bearded, forest loving men who are not exactly a stranger to the art of wood cutting. Actually, just bearded men in general I guess. Hipsteresque attire optional. Maybe it's a side effect of growing up around bearded men, maybe all those years living among bearded foresters has rubbed off on me, whatever it is I definitely have a slight preference for bearded men who enjoy tramping through woods/forests.

Personality preferences I find harder to pinpoint, but I guess that's down to having little relationship experience to go on and therefore I stick to the safe zone of beard love.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> On a purely physical level I have a thing for bushy bearded, forest loving men who are not exactly a stranger to the art of wood cutting. Actually, just bearded men in general I guess. Hipsteresque attire optional. Maybe it's a side effect of growing up around bearded men, maybe all those years living among bearded foresters has rubbed off on me, whatever it is I definitely have a slight preference for bearded men who enjoy tramping through woods/forests.
> 
> Personality preferences I find harder to pinpoint, but I guess that's down to having little relationship experience to go on and therefore I stick to the safe zone of beard love.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Parsnip said:


> On a purely physical level I have a thing for bushy bearded, forest loving men who are not exactly a stranger to the art of wood cutting. Actually, just bearded men in general I guess. Hipsteresque attire optional. Maybe it's a side effect of growing up around bearded men, maybe all those years living among bearded foresters has rubbed off on me, whatever it is I definitely have a slight preference for bearded men who enjoy tramping through woods/forests.
> 
> Personality preferences I find harder to pinpoint, but I guess that's down to having little relationship experience to go on and therefore I stick to the safe zone of beard love.


You mean like this?


----------



## Parsnip (Sep 5, 2013)

^ HA. Yes.

To be fair, even beardless foresters make me go "hmm.... how lovely".










Although to be fair my 'type' is actually more "oh, what a lovely man, look at his facial hair, isn't that grand!".


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

fury5 said:


> I like nerdy girls who dislike being in social situations. I like if they play the same kinds of games I play and watch the same kinds of stuff I watch.







I concur with the Battousai. I've often felt myself drawn to introverted, wise, yet fun girls. However, as luck would have it, all of them were unavailable so far. I don't ever intend to settle, I'll remain patient...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

On a physical level, I tend to go for women who are around my height (5 feet 10 inches), slim/slender, brunette with either brown or green eyes, pretty facial features, nice long legs, nice feet, medium to small breasts, etc.

On an emotional level, kindness, intelligence, love of animals, somewhere moderate Christianity, liberal politics, somewhat nerdy, love of music and helps if she's a musician herself (even if she plays Freebird on guitar), etc.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

h00dz said:


> A pulse is a pretty good start....


This


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I like people who are well balanced on the introvert/extrovert scale. I like the idea of someone who can help me come out of my shell, but who also wants to get the hell out of a party environment after a certain point just as badly as I do so we can go home and be lazy. Also, intelligent people that value knowledge and education in general. Oh, and someone with a quick wit is never a bad thing.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

MidnightBlu said:


> Haha. Well what kinds of guys do you like?


Dark features, around my height, skinny to medium built, has a sense of style, doesn't belong to any cliques. Doesn't have tattoos or body piercings. Profession-wise, it doesn't matter what he does, as long as he's good at it. Although intellectual or physical jobs are more attractive than artistic ones.


----------



## fury5 (Nov 11, 2013)

Malek said:


> I concur with the Battousai. I've often felt myself drawn to introverted, wise, yet fun girls. However, as luck would have it, all of them were unavailable so far. I don't ever intend to settle, I'll remain patient...


Well, I had the perfect girl in the palm of my hands, but she broke my heart. It's a wonder I'm still chasing her, but at the moment I've decided I can't settle for anyone but her.

I guess she isn't really that wise and we fight a lot, but as I knew her, she was very introverted. At this point the time I've spent seems more important than my preferences.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

girls with some attitude, can tell me when I need to shut the **** up and then cuddle watching 1000 ways to die.

dat I sort of hate you sex.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm attracted to witty guys who don't take themselves too seriously. I like guys who stand by their opinions, but who aren't afraid to admit when they're wrong. Observers who don't suck up to others(including myself). When I start finding myself making an effort to show myself from my best side; I know I'm interested. Thinkers. Smart guys who don't brag about their intelligence. The types who obsess over things and become absorbed by them(like me). Music nerds. Guys who look bored, nonchalant and pissy when they are lost in their own world. Guys who share/understand my weird sense of humor and make me laugh. 

... I got carried away.


----------



## rosecolored (May 13, 2012)

I like guys that are down to earth, funny, and laid back (cliche, I know). I also really like guys who are warm and affectionate.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I also like guys who's extremely skilled with guns including deadly ones and physical combat. Special forces guys in the military are really, really, really hot.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I'm attracted to witty guys who don't take themselves too seriously. I like guys who stand by their opinions, but who aren't afraid to admit when they're wrong. Observers who don't suck up to others(including myself). When I start finding myself making an effort to show myself from my best side; I know I'm interested. Thinkers. Smart guys who don't brag about their intelligence. The types who obsess over things and become absorbed by them(like me). Music nerds. Guys who look bored, nonchalant and pissy when they are lost in their own world. Guys who share/understand my weird sense of humor and make me laugh.
> 
> ... I got carried away.


So what color napkins do you want at our wedding reception?


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

^:lol


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> So what color napkins do you want at our wedding reception?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ouch..


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Personality: Well, the usual empathetic and nice. But more importantly I like introverted girls who know how to have fun basically. She doesn't have to be shy, but I'd prefer a girl who's not super loud and has an enormous social circle, that would be way too much pressure for me. Geeky girls, but not to the point of being hipsterish. Most geeks are so mad about their interests that they're almost arrogant. I'm only just now developing an interest in anime and I don't own that many video games, even though I love playing them, so I'd have a tough time dealing with the stereotypical geeky girl. I'd just like someone I can pursue those interests together with and who's open-minded to try new things.

Looks: I don't really have a preference in terms of body. I don't like girls that are very noticeably obese and if she was very skinny, I'd be a bit concerned about her having an eating disorder, but other than that, anything from skinny to curvy is fine. I have a thing for dark haired girls or unnatural haircolours. Clothing, no real preference. Depends on how the style suits her. Some girls can look nice when they dress fashionable, some when they dress a bit more revealing, some when they dress a bit tomboish. Never really cared. There's one type of style on girls that's pretty popular in Western Europe right now that I don't like though, but I can't really explain it (basically, relatively posh "good-girl" look is the closest I can come to describing it).

tl;dr version: doesn't matter, girls like that don't exist anyway


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Ntln said:


> Personality: Well, the usual empathetic and nice. But more importantly I like introverted girls who know how to have fun basically. She doesn't have to be shy, but I'd prefer a girl who's not super loud and has an enormous social circle, that would be way too much pressure for me. Geeky girls, but not to the point of being hipsterish.


You nailed it right there, I don't necessarily need a shy girl, but for sure an introverted girl who's still fun and even a little geeky. Geeky girls make my heart melt haha


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

h00dz said:


> A pulse is a pretty good start....


Lets not get too picky here... girls without a pulse need love too.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Guys who like video games and have a little chub, for cuddling purposes :3


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

Somewhat geeky, smart girls. Glasses and/or ginger hair optional.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't know but it does seem like I always fall for the guys with "goofy or dorky personalities" without being annoying (and can still be serious when he needs to be) -- I find them so, so loveable.


----------



## achelle92 (Feb 27, 2012)

MissPsychNerd said:


> I don't know but it does seem like I always fall for the guys with "goofy or dorky personalities" without being annoying (and can still be serious when he needs to be) -- I find them so, so loveable.


Me too. I like guys that are introverted and down to earth but have a good sense of humor, and are into comics and games like I am.


----------



## gof22 (Dec 25, 2012)

I prefer curvy women. Skinny women are attractive but I think curvy women look better. I like women who are into the same things I am. Anime, Manga, Video Games, Sci-Fi, Fantasy, and Reading.


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

i prefer guys who like to stay in more than go out, doesn't smoke or drink excessively, likes to play video games with me, isn't afraid to say what's on his mind and doesn't care what anyone thinks, loves to cuddle and can be cute with me, and is open to try new things c:


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Fit friendly pale girls.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Fit friendly pale girls.


I concur with this.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like mermaids.


----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

probably offline said:


>


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

TheDarkGuardian said:


> Fit friendly pale girls.


Ja! Girls with fair skin and dark hair are so hot!


----------



## sunnytroll (Nov 15, 2013)

A bit if a nerd and a tad socially awkward. Smart, funny, capable, articulate, and emotionally mature.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

MissPsychNerd said:


> I don't know but it does seem like I always fall for the guys with "goofy or dorky personalities" without being annoying (and can still be serious when he needs to be) -- I find them so, so loveable.


This, this, this! Oh and forgot to mention, love video gamers!


----------



## DonnaDunno (Nov 15, 2013)

Muscular guys, ideally biracial (white/asian or white/hispanic), physically capable and basically like typical southern gentleman types that open doors, pull back chairs, pay for stuff naturally without it being a power thing...doesn't smoke and rarely or never drinks, would never ever ever in a zillion years raise his voice or his hand to a woman in an argument. Doesn't act overly macho like he is compensating, just is naturally more of a masculine type of guy.

Oh and he has to read a lot and be smarter than me. Can't be a pervert or have even the slightest hint of a wandering eye (if I start to feel like there's a valid reason for me to be jealous I will just end the relationship right then and there rather than torture myself wondering). 

Also this will sound weird but muscular guys that stutter. Not lisp or any other speech impediment though...just like stutters when they get nervous or excited or tired. I dunno why but it ****in' melts my heart. I think maybe because I feel like an otherwise "alpha" seeming guy would have developed some humbleness and approachability if he had a stutter. 

I don't like beards much but could possibly overlook it. Oh and no gingers or black dudes- i don't like extremes in skin color.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys who have beards that start to go ginger when they let them grow out a bit.

Guys who have an obsessive compulsive need to complete trains of thought before they can focus on anything else.

Guys who think my nose is the best thing ever.

Guys who have blue gray eyes that are glacier cold and freeze your soul.


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

Shy, somewhat nerdy guys, maybe on the short side. Glasses are a plus, also love guys with a ridiculously dry sense of humor and slightly kinky side. I tend to somehow always end up with really slim guys so apparently that's my type.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

diamondheart89 said:


> *Guys who have beards that start to go ginger when they let them grow out a bit.*
> 
> Guys who have an obsessive compulsive need to complete trains of thought before they can focus on anything else.
> 
> ...


You're the first woman on this board that I can recall that has given love to ginger beards! They do exist!


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't think i'm that particular. I've been infatuated with a kind of girl I probably normally wouldn't. 

If a person in question is a ten, that's cool, but it means feck all to me if they're a little snot-nose.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I _love_ dark-haired men. 
In terms of personality, someone introverted but still good with people. I'm not picky about music tastes, though it's a bonus if he likes Pink Floyd, classical music, or show tunes (I can dream, dammit). The only "musts" for me are similar political views, being a foodie, and loving dogs.


----------



## Brandeezy (Dec 23, 2009)

I literally don't have one. My friend's gf asked me this question at a get together at his house about 5 years ago, it went like "Uhhhhh......well........she has to.......ummm". Yeah embarrassing


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Intelligent, active, spontaneous, will at least tolerate my stupid jokes, has a silly or goofy side of looking at things, isn't too happy in the morning, cares about something, isn't afraid to not agree with me, talks faster when she is excited, can laugh inappropriately.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I like mermaids.


Lame. Centaurs are so much hotter:


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Laidback, calm, tall, dark hair, funny, can have a good time doing nothing but cuddling.


----------



## tooafraid (Nov 22, 2013)

Playful, fun, loving, adventurous, nice smile, genuine, likes to tease me, not too outgoing.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

slightly tomboyish, 
geeky interests,
laid back, 
witty so that we can joke around with each other,
likes to cuddle.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Guys that are nerdy in a sense.

Guys that have brown hair with blue eyes. I'll take anything but that's really hot.

Guys that like animals.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Times New Roman


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

meganmila said:


> Guys that are nerdy in a sense.
> 
> Guys that have brown hair with blue eyes. I'll take anything but that's really hot.
> 
> Guys that like animals.


All the above for me too. I am a sucker for guys with brown hair and blue eyes.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

> Guys that like animals.


Animals (female) that like guys.


----------



## hasbeenpugged (Nov 10, 2013)

I like lists.

Women that:
- are calm
- are humble in a confident way
- are adventurous but not an adrenalin junky
- appreciate dark humour and intelligent satire
- like animals
- keep an open mind in many ways
- excite me both physically and mentally


----------



## pastelsound (Dec 27, 2012)

someone just like me, but MALE, would be perfect

this guy would then be: quiet, not too emotional (as in hysterical, its ok to cry at a sad scene), easy going, isn't a try hard or brown noser, basically a decent person with morals 

I don't have any experience at all so that's my standards for now


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

- love for more knowledge 
-addicted to animation from the past and present
- willing to spontaneously dance at any song without being embarrassed 
- a beautiful voice


----------



## WhisperingPines05 (Aug 13, 2012)

I like a girl who is free-thinking, uninhibited, cultured, and fantastically creative. I am not attracted to someone, who as Jack Kerouac once said, "yields to trends and fads and popular opinion." I want hopeless romantic with a splash of vintage sensibilities, someone who beats to her own drum and can discuss film, art, literature, and architecture with me.


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

pastelsound said:


> someone just like me, but MALE, would be perfect


Same. I just want the guy version of me.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

Dark hair/eyes
Pale complexion
Average height/build
Nice face with slightly quirky features
Sometimes I can find glasses attractive, if coupled with the above and the right style of clothes (not that I know anything about style, I dress like a bum).
Shy/quiet with nice voice

I'm asking too much of course.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

A guy who is:

a NATIVE SPEAKER OF ENGLISH,
kind-hearted,
warm
caring
understanding
honest
faithful,
clean (must wash himself daily) 
sensual
affectionate
slim
wear dark colored slim fitting jeans and nice shirts
straight eyebrows
regular features
preferably blond hair (medium length). 

No wonder I am still alone.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I think I would date myself too actually.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Girls that like metal.


----------

